# Starting a new project again - tangerine tiger shrimp



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey all, so I got the Fluval Spec 2 gallon as a gift, just as I got rid of my edge and ebi tank after failing my cherry shrimp. So with this nano tank I went ahead and got some tiger shrimp and waited for proper cycle and water condition and patience paid off as two are berried!


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

Those are nice looking shrimp. Are they also called "Super orange" tiger?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry for disappointing you, but you have ordinary tigers or super-tigers.

Tangerine tigers are orange, they are quite orange actually 
Click at the video link below:


Shrimps on these video are males, females are better as it always happens with these dwarf shrimps


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

sorry for hijacking your thread. speaking of tangerine shrimps I have mananged to have baby shrimplets


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tangerine Tigers are indeed very orange in color with spots on the body, which often makes people think they are not a tiger shrimp...they are in fact Caridina Serrata, the same as Blue Aura, just another color morph...in Germany they are called Tupfel/Tuepfel shrimps.

Yes that is a Super Tiger you have and a good looking one at that...you will soon have lots of babies as they breed very well in GTA water...congrats.

Most Tiger shrimps are quite prolific breeders once they are happy with their homes. TT are a little more aggressive than most.


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

Ha okay i was tricked but im stillllll happy because im gonna have babies yes babies all over the place! YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
esp since i failed big time at cherries....


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing at all wrong with regualr tiger shrimp, I've long maintained they're a bit under rated.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I recently acquired some super tigers also, and I really think they are awesome.!!! Only mine were all females... so no babies to be had yet.  Must get a male.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hah Tina its usually the other way around....all males no females.


I really enjoyed my Tigers when I had them, they were very energetic (unlike CRS) always buzzing around, exploring things, hanging upside down off the floating plants or riding them down to the bottom, or hitching a ride on a snails back....just a cool shrimp


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

Babies arrived, counted 5 that I could see


----------

